# Simpsons Quiz



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

Ich mache oft mit Freunden ein Simpsonsfragespiel: 
Einer stellt eine Frage zu den Simpsons und der der sie zuerst beantwortet darf die nächste Frage stellen, ganz simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und wieso sollte dies auch nicht als Forenspiel funktionieren?
Ich fang mal leicht an:
"Wie heißt die Person aus Springfield, die die meisten Malibu Stacy-Puppen besitzt?"


----------



## slurm (13. Januar 2010)

smithers? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was schweres^^ wie killt man itchy&scrathy killerroboter


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Mit nem Foto Blitz ^^

Wer versucht sich jedes jahr zu Weihnachten umzubringen ?_


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer versucht sich jedes jahr zu Weihnachten umzubringen ?_



Moe

Was steht Bart in der Folge "Bart bekommt einen Elefanten" zur Auswahl: Ein Elefant oder ... ?


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_E:
Das wahren Glaube ich 10.000 Dollar oder so_


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich glaube das wahr Geld oder??_



jepp, aber wie viel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _E:
> Das wahren Glaube ich 10.000 Dollar oder so_



??


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> ??



ja, richtig

also die 10.000


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Jetzt Kommt was Schweres ^^

In Welcher Folge lernt Bart Schlagzeug spielen und wierd dan von den White Strips verfolgt ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Also in der Folge rettet Lisa Tiere.
Bart wird ein Shclagzeugstar und wird berühmt -> Lisa wird neidisch.
Bart verletzt sich die Hand und braucht ne OP. Es gibt ne Benefizveranstaltung. Es wird Geld für Barts OP bezahlt usw.
Kp wie die Folge heißt...
Ok, hab geguckt: sie heißt Jazzy und die Pussycats.
Wird wohl stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mit was kämmt sich der Anwalt, der Homer gegen den Teufel verteidigt, weil Homer den Seelendonut gegessen hat?


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also in der Folge rettet Lisa Tiere.
> Bart wird ein Shclagzeugstar und wird berühmt -> Lisa wird neidisch.
> Bart verletzt sich die Hand und braucht ne OP. Es gibt ne Benefizveranstaltung. Es wird Geld für Barts OP bezahlt usw.
> Kp wie die Folge heißt...
> ...




_Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lasse es ma gelten ^^_



edit:Ne gabel??


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Richtig :O.


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

Frage ?


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

mal für ganz blöde : was heißt das ?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> mal für ganz blöde : was heißt das ?




Free for all


Frage: Wie heisst diese Figur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

hans maulwurf


wie heißt der bruder von homer?


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

Herbert Powell ist aber nur der Halbbruder


leicht: in wen ist Millhouse (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben) verliebt ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

egal ob halb oder ganz ... jeder weiß wer gemeint ist xD


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Lisa Simpson 

Wie heisst Bartt´s Netter Zwilings Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

Hugo?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Hugo.
Eigentlich ist Bart der böse Bruder. Aber Dr. Hibbert hat sie bei der Geburt vertauscht^^.
Frage mom.
Woher kommt Chief Wiggum? (nicht Springfield!)


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Beide Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hugo.
> Eigentlich ist Bart der böse Bruder. Aber Dr. Hibbert hat sie bei der Geburt vertauscht^^.
> Frage mom.
> Woher kommt Chief Wiggum? (nicht Springfield!)



Irland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kam glaub ich in der Folge gestern.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Irland?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, kam gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wieso nehmt ihr die Idioten, die wir aus unserem Land schicken immer als Polizisten?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

FFA


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Januar 2010)

Ok, wohin wollte der Sänger der sich eingemischt hat als Bart und Milhouse nen Zuckerüberschuss hatten? Ihr wisst schon, da wo Bart 10, oder vielleicht 20 Dollar gefunden hat.


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ok, wohin wollte der Sänger der sich eingemischt hat als Bart und Milhouse nen Zuckerüberschuss hatten? Ihr wisst schon, da wo Bart 10, oder vielleicht 20 Dollar gefunden hat.



Denke du meinst den Mann von der Marine und der wollte nach New York

Wie heißt der Comicbuchverkäufer in echt?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Denke du meinst den Mann von der Marine und der wollte nach New York
> 
> Wie heißt der Comicbuchverkäufer in echt?




Denke nicht, dass das jmd ohne googlen weiss ;D


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass das jmd ohne googlen weiss ;D



Ich wusste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (habs dann mit google überprüft)

naja stelle ich die frage wannanders mal, hier ne neue:
Wie heißt Bart komplett? (In irgendeiner Folge sagt eine Richterin seinen kompletten namen)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Ich wusste es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wurde aber in allen Episoden nur 1x gesagt, soviel ich weiss. 

(Und ich dachte ich sei ein Simpsons-freak ;D)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wurde aber in allen Episoden nur 1x gesagt, soviel ich weiss.
> 
> (Und ich dachte ich sei ein Simpsons-freak ;D)



Naja, ich würdem al sagen so ein paar Sachen kann ich mich in Simpsons erinnern, die nur 1 mal vorgekommen sind die ich weiß. Aber manche Sachen kann man net wissen, wnen sie nur 1 mal vorkamen und das vllt. noch in einer etwas seltener ausgestrahlten Folge.


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> naja stelle ich die frage wannanders mal, hier ne neue:
> Wie heißt Bart komplett? (In irgendeiner Folge sagt eine Richterin seinen kompletten namen)



*nochmal auf meinen edith aufmerksam mach* vllt hats ja wer übersehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Barthomelouy Simpson oder so^^.
Laut Wiki:
Bartholomew Jo-Jo &#8222;Bart&#8220; Simpson
Jojo hätte ich nich gewusst.
FFA wensn stimmt.


----------



## jolk (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Barthomelouy Simpson oder so^^.
> Laut Wiki:
> Bartholomew Jo-Jo „Bart“ Simpson
> Jojo hätte ich nich gewusst.
> FFA wensn stimmt.



Bartholomew und Simpson ist schonmal richtig, der rest oO? fehlt nur noch der zweitname und das ist der gleiche wie homer hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Januar 2010)

"J"


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

Homer Jay Simpson


Wie heißt Homers Halbschwester ?
P.S.: kommt in Staffel 17 vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (14. Januar 2010)

Die hieß Abbie und ich glaub die sah genauso aus nur mit langen Haaren oder?^^ Kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern.


Was will Bart mit den 3Millionen Dollar machen, die die Stadt Springfield dank eines nicht unbekannten Umwetlverschmutzers bekommen hat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Magnetschwebebahn?
Ok, nach google Kontrolle wars richtig.
Also FFA


----------



## slurm (14. Januar 2010)

frage fehlt.. ich stell eine:

Um wieviel Prozent war im Land der Schokolade die Schokolade im Schokoladengeschäft reduziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (14. Januar 2010)

slurm schrieb:


> frage fehlt.. ich stell eine:
> 
> Um wieviel Prozent war im Land der Schokolade die Schokolade im Schokoladengeschäft reduziert
> 
> ...


11




100 % ??


----------



## Resch (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Magnetschwebebahn?
> Ok, nach google Kontrolle wars richtig.
> Also FFA



Das ist das was mit dem Geld gemacht wurde, aber nicht das was Bart damit machen wollte.
Also nochmal:

Was will Bart mit den 3Millionen Dollar machen, die die Stadt Springfield dank eines nicht unbekannten Umwetlverschmutzers bekommen hat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Laut Google Riesige mechanische Ameisen, die die Schule zerstören sollen.


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2010)

hmm, war wohl doch nicht am Schluss

doofes Forum hat noch so viele Bugs


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Laut Google Riesige mechanische Ameisen, die die Schule zerstören sollen.




That's right, it's your turn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Oh, ok. berschneidet sich zwar grad bissl was aber ich mach mal Neuanfang^^.
Wie alt ist Homer?


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh, ok. berschneidet sich zwar grad bissl was aber ich mach mal Neuanfang^^.
> Wie alt ist Homer?



39 ? Er altert aber nicht - weil = Zeichentrick


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Lass ich gelten.
Ich hab aus den Sendungen 38 in Erinnerung, aber sein Alter variiert. In einer Folge wird des eine Alter und in der anderen Folge ein anderes Alter gesagt.
zw. 36 und 40 is richtig.


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lass ich gelten.
> Ich hab aus den Sendungen 38 in Erinnerung, aber sein Alter variiert. In einer Folge wird des eine Alter und in der anderen Folge ein anderes Alter gesagt.
> zw. 36 und 40 is richtig.



oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenn ne Folge in der er 39 sagt. Ist noch garnicht so lang her *zwinker*

Meine Frage : Warum sind die meisten Charaktere bei den Simpsons Linkshänder?


----------



## Slush (15. Januar 2010)

Weil Matt Groening Linkshänder ist. 

@Vorposter... lass mich raten du hast gegoogelt und glücklicherweise habe ich die gleiche Seite gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Frage: In welchem Sektor arbeitet Homer im Atomkraftwerk?


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Maximumxtreme schrieb:


> @Vorposter... lass mich raten du hast gegoogelt und glücklicherweise habe ich die gleiche Seite gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ist spontan nichts eingefallen und die Frage fand ich wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Glaube das wahr Sektor 7G ??_


----------



## Slush (15. Januar 2010)

jap


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage:

Wie Heissen die 2 Aliens die ab und an in den Simpsons auftauchen _


----------



## Slush (15. Januar 2010)

Kang und Kodos?


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Ich Hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Slush (15. Januar 2010)

meine frage: Wie heisst der Bruder von Sideshow Bob?

edit: der richtige vorname pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Melvin van Horne/Sideshow Mel xD zu Easy ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Ne, er heißt Sessil oder wie man des schreibt^^.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

aa strimmt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Wenns stimmt meine Frage:
Wie heißt die Firma Apple bei den Simpsons und was ist ihr Logo?


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_mm..das ist eine der neueren Folgen

Glaube das Logo wahr das normale Appel Logo nur mit nem abgebissenem stuck auf der anderen seite und da heisst es Mapple Lisa bekommt da ja ne riesen Mapple Rechnung ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Jap.
Sie bekommt von einem genervten Krusty den IPod ähh Mypod zugeworfen. Sie läd sauviele Lieder rutner und kann die Rechnung net bezahlen. Dann geht sie in die Apple ähh Mapple Zentrale (glaub Unterwasser) und fragt den Entwickler ob er ihr die Schulden erlässt. Am Schlus muss sie sie aber abarbeiten.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Find die stelle geil wo Bart Steve Hobbs Synchronisiert ^^

Meine Frage:

Wer is die Katzenladdy(richtiger Name) was hat sich studiert und wiso schmeisst sie mit Katzen_


----------



## Slush (15. Januar 2010)

Sesil lass ich ma gelden ... er heißt Cecil


----------



## jolk (17. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer is die Katzenladdy(richtiger Name) was hat sich studiert und wiso schmeisst sie mit Katzen_



Eleanor Abernathy (google (schande über mich, soll hier aber weitergehen )

rest weiß ich glaube ich so:
sie hat jura studiert und aus einsamkeit eine katze gehabt, dann zwei, dann drei....immer mehr^^ naja und dann ist sie irgendwie verrückt geworden und fing an sie zu schmeißen...?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Eleanor Abernathy (google (schande über mich, soll hier aber weitergehen )
> 
> rest weiß ich glaube ich so:
> sie hat jura studiert und aus einsamkeit eine katze gehabt, dann zwei, dann drei....immer mehr^^ naja und dann ist sie irgendwie verrückt geworden und fing an sie zu schmeißen...?


Neue Frage pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Neue Frage pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weiß ja nicht obs richtig war, aber naja ich denk mir trotzdem mal eine aus, die kommt dann mit edit 

edit.: Wo war der Jadeaffe? (wers nicht weiß, soll den youtubelieblinge thread durchforsten,aber ich glaub das wisst ihr auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht obs richtig war, aber naja ich denk mir trotzdem mal eine aus, die kommt dann mit edit
> 
> edit.: Wo war der Jadeaffe? (wers nicht weiß, soll den youtubelieblinge thread durchforsten,aber ich glaub das wisst ihr auch so
> 
> ...


_

in Burns Handschuh fach ^^_


----------



## jolk (18. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> in Burns Handschuh fach ^^_



jaja, stell ne neue frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Wo will Bart mit seinen Freunden hin, als er im Besitz eines gefälschten Führerscheins war und wie kommen sie wieder nach Springfield?


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2010)

Relativ simpel: Sie wollen gemeinsam zur Weltaustellung nach Knoxville. Müssen aber leider Feststellen, dass das Prospekt was sie im Auto hatten etwas älter war und die Weltaustellung nun als Verkaufsplatz für Perücken gilt. Da diese nun kein Geld mehr haben, ruft Bart seine Schwester Lisa an die ihm hilft. Er arbeitet dann als "kurier" und erledigt zum teil abstruse aufgaben wie Organe nach Hongkong liefern und begegnet unter anderem Rektor Skinner. Mit Hilfe von Homer, welcher letzten endes ein neues Pult fürs Kraftwerk kauft, gelangen die 4 dann schlussendlich wieder nach Springfield.


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Richtig du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2010)

Daskeine neue Frage gibt:

Welches Gedicht liest Lisa An Halloween vor und von wem is es?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Das is leicht, Der Rabe Nimmermehr von Edgar Allen Po, sehr toller Schriftsteller der auf subtielste Weise ein Schaudern hervorrufen kann.


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2010)

stimmt^^


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Gut dann meine Frage, wie oft war Selma bereits verheiratet und von welcher Hochzeit weiss man (rein Folgen Technisch gesehen) nichts?


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2010)

ich weiß nur eine... leider


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Bis Montag lass ichs noch, danach gibts die Lösung und eine FFA Runde *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Einmal mit Troy Mclure und mit Tingel Tangel Bob.
Bei Bob war glaube keine Hochzeit.
Das ist jetzt ohne Google.
Nach Google:
Selma soll auch mal mit Skinner zusammen gewesen sein :/.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Tipp sie war 4 mal verheiratet, drei davon waren im Fernsehn und bei Bob gab es keine Hochzeit^^


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2010)

Disko Stue

is doch easy. gab ne szene da kommt er fix durch die tür, bringt die anulierung.. macht ne flotte drehung und haut wider ab ^^

meine Frage:

Nachdem Homer Seiner fast entflammten rotharigen Afaire den laufpass gebeben hat... was war das leckere Versöhnungsfutter kurz vorm nicht gezeigten Versöhnungssex mit marge?

mehr infos gibts net sonst is das zu leicht via youtube rauszufinden xD


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

@TheGui, da fehlt noch jemand *g*


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> @TheGui, da fehlt noch jemand *g*





Asayur schrieb:


> Gut dann meine Frage, wie oft war Selma bereits verheiratet und von *welcher *Hochzeit weiss man (rein Folgen Technisch gesehen) nichts?



klang für mich nach einzahl sorry ...

aber ok meintest warscheinlich die anzahl aller hochzeiten. gut dan bis gleich.

Troy Mclure 
Bob 
in einer fiktion sequentz mit Grandpa (tripplehochzeit)
kurzes auftauchen von Disko Stue der Anolierung vorbei bringt
AH mit dem Anwalt Hutz!


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr gut, hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

So dan eben hier meine frage... sollte aber nicht so lange dauern wie deine frage ^^


TheGui schrieb:


> Nachdem Homer Seiner fast entflammten rotharigen Afaire den laufpass gebeben hat... was war das leckere Versöhnungsfutter kurz vorm nicht gezeigten Versöhnungssex mit marge?


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

War das nicht ein Hänchen, das hinterm Bett festgeklemmt war?


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

ich sagte ja es wird schnell xD

naja dan bist du wider dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

In der Horrorfolge in der Homer in die dritte Dimension abdriftet und zum Schluss in der "echten" Welt landet, in welchen Laden geht er am Ende der Folge?


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

er läuft doch nur die straße lang? und falls^^ er in nen laden geht ka eine Bar? oder Donut Shop^^?


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube mich daran zu errinern das es erotisches Gebäck sein könnte. Bin mir da aber überhaupt nicht sicher. Jedenfalls war es etwas zu essen.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

HGVermillion hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

wie wird in der folge ein "Würfel" noch bezeichnet?


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Frinqubus (erinnert mich immer an Inqubus *g*)

Was will Mr. Burns um alles in der Welt von Maggy?


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

BoBo 

PS: hat er net Frinkahydron oder so gesagt?


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es Frinkubus (richtige Schreibweise gesagt hat *g*)


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Gfj_NQcQ8[/youtube]

4:30

Frinkahydron!


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Ok ich geb mich geschlagen^^


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

keiner lust auf ne neue frage? na schön dan eben ich.

WO hat Groening die SImpsons erfunden?


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2010)

Der Typ von Fox der ein Comic für seine Show suchte stieß auf den von Groening. Als Groening dann im Foyer vor dessen Büro wartete bekam er angst dass seine Sendung pflopen würde und erfand kurzer Hand die Simpsons.



Wie hat sich Bart in der Folge, als sie ein Pool im Garten hatten den Arm gebrochen?.m Foyer vor Brooks Büro  im Foyer vor Brooks Büro


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Er wurde dazu gedrungen, vom Baumhaus in den Pool zu springen. Dann sagt Nelson, diene Epidermis hängt raus und Bart fällt vom Baumhaus in den Rasen.
Ich ab die alten Folgen zu oft gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wieso ist Homer so blöd?


----------



## Slush (15. Februar 2010)

Glaube das liegt daran das er sich als Kind einen oder mehrere Malstifte in die Nase bis zum Hirn geschoben hat. Davor soll er relativ intelligent gewesen sein.

Wie heisst Lisas Konkurrentin zur Wahl der Miss Springfield?


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2010)

Amber Dempsey

Was soll Wiggum laut der Stadtverordnung einmal im Monat bekommen?


----------



## Slush (16. Februar 2010)

Ein Schwein und 2 Jungfrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hieß die erste Folge der Simpsons? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokke (17. Februar 2010)

Slush schrieb:


> Wie hieß die erste Folge der Simpsons?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn die Kurzstaffel gemeint ist: Homer und Marge bringen ihre Kinder zu Bett.

Wenn die Richtige Staffel gemeint ist: Es weinachtet schwer


Wie heissen die Zwillingsschwestern von Marge?


----------



## jolk (17. Februar 2010)

Lokke schrieb:


> Wie heissen die Zwillingsschwestern von Marge?



Patty(ka wie geschrieben) uns Selma Bouvier




Wem vertraut Homer seine Kreditkartennummer an? (kleiner tipp: er surft da gerade im Internet)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Einem sprechenden Elch.


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (18. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lisa Simpson
> 
> Wie heisst Bartt´s Netter Zwilings Bruder
> 
> ...


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (18. Februar 2010)

Hugo





Was schreit grantpar simpson in der kirche bei die simpsons der film


----------



## Reyvin (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre in etwa folgendes: Furchtbare Dinge werden passieren! Einwohner von Springfield vernehmt diese Warnung. Kringelschwanz. 1000 Augen. Für immer gefangen.

Wer waren die 4 Mitglieder von Sadgasm?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Hm, lang nimma was gepostet.

I glaub Homer, Lenny, Carl uuund... der Afroamerikanische Polizist, name fällt mir grad nit ein ^_^


----------



## Reyvin (30. März 2010)

Wirklich lang nichts mehr gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wir wollen ja nicht so sein, du meintest wie im "Harmornie warm-up" gesungen: Lou den Bullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. It´s your turn.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Wie heisst der Typ der die Einschienenbahn in Springfield baut?


----------



## Resch (31. März 2010)

Lyle Lanley

Aber nur dank google^^

Ohne was dreht Homer in einer der Halloween-Sendungen durch?


----------



## Asayur (31. März 2010)

Bier und Fernsehen^^


Wegen was wird Homer zu einem Künstler?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (31. März 2010)

Wegen einem Grill 


Welche Figur ist die einzige mit 5 Fingern bei den Simpsons?


----------



## Resch (1. April 2010)

Gott.


Was sagt Bart zu den Kindern von Shelbyvile um sie abzulenken damit er anschließend vor ihnen auf einem Skateboard flüchten kann?

(War glaube die Folge mit dem Zitronenbaum?)


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (2. April 2010)

War das nicht irgendwas mit einer Frau?

"Seht mal eine... "

Ich komm nicht drauf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Da ist eine schöne Cousine (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## The Paladin (4. April 2010)

War es nicht: Schaut mal, eine scharfe Cousine.

Was sagt Homer nachdem er: Ich habe 3 Kinder und kein Geld; gesagt hat?


----------



## Reyvin (4. April 2010)

Unvergesslich dieser Satz.
Ich wünschte ich hätte keine Kinder und 3 Geld. 

Von wem wurde Schneeball I, also die erste Katze der Simpsons überfahren?


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Vom Neffen des Bürgermeisters

Was sagt Marge nachdem Homer gesagt hat das er zu einem Hardcore Schwulenclub geht?


----------



## Reyvin (5. April 2010)

Wie habe ich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Muss so etwas wie : Ich wünsch dir viel Spass oder so gewesen sein.

Und wenn wir schon bei den "Was macht...nachdem er...."-Fragen sind...
Was macht Homer nachdem er zu Flanders sagt: Ich würde nichtmal bleiben, wenn du mich darum bitten würdest?


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Pff worum gings denn in der Folge? Kann das grad nicht einordnen.


----------



## Reyvin (8. April 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Pff worum gings denn in der Folge? Kann das grad nicht einordnen.






Es war die 2. Staffel, wenn ich mehr sage wirds zu einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (11. April 2010)

tja, anscheinend ist das doch ein harte Nuss

Ich komm auch ich drauf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

In der Folge ging es um eine Wette zwischen Homer und Flanders, gewonnen haben am Schluss beide...oder keiner von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Hätte eigentlich gedacht,dass das schneller gelöst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn die alten Folgen nicht mehr oft ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

Arg.. ich kenn die folge, aber es fällt mir nicht ein!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Ok, i nder Folge ging es um Minigolf und um ein Turnier.
Ich geb zu, die Lösung kann ich nur durch nachgooglen herausfinden.
Weil die Folge ist sehr alt und es ist sicher 4 Jahre her, als ich sie das letzte mal gesehen hab.
Lösung: Homer bleibt sitzen und trinkt ein Bier.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIN!!!!! Googlen gildet nicht!


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

Es ist aber richtig...pöhses Google!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wird die nächste Frage gestellt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Ohne google wäre das NIE gelöst worden.
Ich hab klei neue Frage Moment.
Welche Farbe haben Marges Augen?


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

darf ich dann?


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

Ich glaube braun....das war doch in dem Song den Homer geschrieben hat, oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Ich glaube braun....das war doch in dem Song den Homer geschrieben hat, oder?



Ich hab nochmal geguckt und sie wird im Original als hazel, also haselfarben angegeben.
Also las ich gelten.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

sie hat keine augenfarbe, ich habmal gehört, sie soll grüne haben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Wurde in einer neuren Folge gesagt. Marge hat Homer gefragt, welche Augenfarbe sie hat und Marge hat die Augen verdeckt. Und am Schluss hat Homer eben herausgefunden, dass sie bräunlich sind.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

ups...


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

Mit welchem Namen antwortet Bart nachdem er in der Folge "Bart, das innere Ich" gefragt wird wie er heißt?

Ist wohl aus einer der Folgen die ich immer wieder vergesse...


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

arg, das weiß ich!...


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> arg, das weiß ich!...





Dann sags uns...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

Ding! Rüdiger!


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ding! Rüdiger!






Richtig!


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

Wer ist Mrs Botts?


----------



## Reyvin (11. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer ist Mrs Botts?






Bin mir ziehmlich sicher das ich falsch liege aber war das die Schneiderin in der Folge mit den Windhunden?

Wenn das stimmt esse ich die DVD von der Staffel...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. April 2010)

stimmt leider nicht


----------



## Reyvin (12. April 2010)

Mhm...Soladra ich glaub du musst uns ´nen Tipp geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

es ist die 13. Folge irgendeiner Staffel


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

hab ne mrs. potts gefunden, die zusammen mit mr. burns das lied über die zu tötenden windhundbabys singt. kann mich zwar an das lied aber nicht an die dame erinnern.


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

nee, die is es nicht.


----------



## Reyvin (14. April 2010)

Falls ich richtig liege warst du ziehmlich gemein Soladra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, eine Folge der 1. Staffel zu nehmen.


Mrs. Botts müsste die Babysitterin der Simpsons sein, welche Bart und Lisa fesselt und das ganze Haus leerräumt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. April 2010)

Ähhhm, die heißt nicht Botts, also war die Antwort auf das Rätsel:
Es gibt keine Mrs Botts.
Sie heißt wenn schon Ms. Botz.


----------



## Bitialis (14. April 2010)

So dann hab ich mal ne Frage an euch Simpsonjunks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißt das Lied in der Folge "Homer einmal ganz woanders" als er sich rassiert und schön mim Auto in die arbeit fliegt?!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> So dann hab ich mal ne Frage an euch Simpsonjunks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wear Your Love Like Heaven - Donovan (1967) - Während Homer sich rasiert und zur Arbeit 'fliegt' 

Quelle: Simpsonpedia.


----------



## Reyvin (14. April 2010)

Wenn du schon nachgeschaut hasst darfst du auch eine Frage stellen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (14. April 2010)

Und ich wollt extra noch schreiben "Googlen kann jeder..."

Ja ne Frage wäre fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. April 2010)

Ich glaube keiner würde das so auf Anhieb wissen. Wer das weiß, soll sich mal ein Leben suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Solche Megafragen, die nur in einer Folge drankommen und dann noch belanglos sind wie Lieder sind eig. so gut wie unlösbar.
Wieso ist Homer so dumm? Nennt beide Gründe!


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

der wachsmalstift und .... 

.... genetisch war doch auch was. dass alle männlichen simpsons dumm werden.


----------



## Bitialis (14. April 2010)

Jap richtig.. Die Simpson-Gene sind genauso richtig wie der berühmte Kleinhirn-Malstift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch was stirbt Maude Flanders? eaaaasy


----------



## sympathisant (14. April 2010)

sie fällt von der tribüne beim autorennen.

ich bin dran.

nenne 10 berufe die homer ausgeübt hat.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sie fällt von der tribüne beim autorennen.
> 
> ich bin dran.
> 
> nenne 10 berufe die homer ausgeübt hat.



Genauer^^:
Da sind so Frauen mit T Shirt Kannonen. Homer sagt er will welche und bückt sich und so wird Maude getoffen und fällt von der Tribüne runter. Sie kann nicht wiederbelebt werden, da Homer den Parkplatz für den Krankenwagen blockiert.
10 Berufe... ob ich die aufgezählt krieg mal sehen:
Atomkraftwerk (Sektor 7G)
Bei Barney Onkel im Bowling Center
Als Sicherheitssalamander (freiwillig)
Leibwächter
Bei der Marine
Autodesigner für seinen Bruder
Boxer (wegen den Wassereinalgerungen im Kopf)
Chiropraktiker (mit der Mülltone)
Barkeeper (also Moe sie nicht mehr reingelassen hat)
Als Attraktion (Kanonenkugeln in den Bauch)
Poochie
Polizeichef (Bürgerwehr)
Astronaut

2 mehr, falls irgendeiner nicht akzeptiert wird^^.
FFA


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

stimmt, es war die 1. staffel


----------



## Bitialis (14. April 2010)

Ich hätte noch zur Auswahl 

- Sänger und Frontmann der Band Sadgasm
- Grenzüberwachung für die Ogdenvillianer

So Frage: 

Wer hilft Homer, als er Polizeichef ist und vor seinem Haus von der Mafia bedroht wird?


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

meggie glaub ich


----------



## Bitialis (14. April 2010)

Jap siehe Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetz wärst du aber mit ner Frage dran =)


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

wie heißt die kleine miss sprinfield bevor lisa es wurde und was hat sie verbotenes getan?


----------



## Reyvin (14. April 2010)

Amber Dempsey. Sie war mit ihrem Zepter während einem Gewitter draußen und wurde von einem Blitz getroffen. Edit: Hab das verbotene überlesen...sie hat sich die Wimpern verlängern lassen, was in den USA anscheinend verboten ist.

Wer wird, laut einer Newssendung in der Zukunft, der Nachfolger von Sideshow Mel? Also Sideshow "sein Name".


----------



## Reyvin (15. April 2010)

Ich hoff die Frage ist nicht zu schwer...


Falls es euch hilft die gesuchte Folge ist natürlich ein Blick in die Zukunft und gehört zur 6. Staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Ok, ich habs: (So blöd es auch klingen mag)

Die Folge, in der die Lösung genannt wird, ist die 15te Folge und heisst ''Lisas Hochzeit''.
Eine Wahrsagerin behauptet dort, dass Mels Nachfolger den Namen ''Sideshow Ralph Wiggum'' tragen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (17. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Ok, ich habs: (So blöd es auch klingen mag)
> 
> Die Folge, in der die Lösung genannt wird, ist die 15te Folge und heisst ''Lisas Hochzeit''.
> Eine Wahrsagerin behauptet dort, dass Mels Nachfolger den Namen ''Sideshow Ralph Wiggum'' tragen würde.
> ...





Richtig! Allein die Vorstellung von Ralph an Krustys Seite find ich zum schiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Ok, dann leg ich mal los:

Welche 4 Musiker trifft Otto in der 18ten Staffel am Strassenrand?


----------



## Reyvin (17. April 2010)

Für Otto wird ein Traum wahr, er trifft Metallica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur um dann zu sehn wie sie von einem anderen mitgenommen werden, ihr Tourbus wollte sie jedenfalls nicht mehr.



Wer ist nicht auf dem Bild vom 40. Hochzeitstag der Eisenhowers, im Maison Derriere (schreibt man das so?) nicht zu sehn?


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Auf dem Bild sieht man Dwight David Eisenhower umringt von Tänzerinnen, seine Ehefrau fehlt jedoch.

Wie heisst der Sportwagen von Chester Turley?


----------



## Reyvin (17. April 2010)

Chester Turley? Moment das war doch Snake, oder? Kann mich da nur an die TCG-Karte errinern da glaube ich war sein bürgerlicher (?) Name gegeben.

Auch wenn ich glaube das es falsch ist wäre es in dem Fall  "Li´l Bandit".


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Richtig, hau rein^^ Ralevor ist auch garnicht mehr online.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Also bitte, ich sitz immer noch hier.

Zur Frage: Jep, is richtig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg)


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Hast aber ne halbe Stunde gebraucht zum Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Mhm dann vollendet mal folgenden von Bart gesagten Satz...

"Naja mit Shelbyville ist das so: Bauen sie einen Minimarkt, bauen wir einen...


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

... größeren Minimarkt, backen sie die größte Pizza der Welt, [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]brennen wir ihr Rathaus ab...."[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Da ich mir sicher bin das das richtig ist:[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Mit wem hatte Apu eine Affäre?[/font]


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Mit der Squishi (?) Dame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist laut Bart ein Kwyjibo?


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

einen dicken, fetten, blöden, nordamerikanischen Affen, der die Haare verliert...


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> einen dicken, fetten, blöden, nordamerikanischen Affen, der die Haare verliert...





Mittlerweile auch der Name eines Computerviruses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Da bin ich wieder, mir is langweilig...



Estren schrieb:


> Hast aber ne halbe Stunde gebraucht zum Antworten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@Estren
Unfair, ich hab währenddessen noch gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kommt nun eigentlich ne neue Frage? Sonst stell ich eine.)


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Nu denn: Wer hat ein Gewisses Lied von Iron Butterfly in einem Stück auf einer Orgel zu Spielen vollbracht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Das war glaub in der Folge ''Bart verkauft seine Seele'', als dieser die Orgel-Noten mit_ In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ bzw. _In the Garden of Eden _(falls der Song so hiesst) austauschte. Die alte Nonne an der Orgel brach am Ende zusammen.

Weiter gehts: Wo wurde der Comicbuch-Verkäufer geboren und unter welchem Namen?


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Jeff Albertson, simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hmm... wer hat alles Diabetes?


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Wer alles Diabetes hat? Hm.... Homer und Carl soweit ich weiss.
PS: Joa, du kennst den Namen des Comicverkäufers, aber WO wurde er nun geboren?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Auf der ersten Star-Trek Convention 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FFA, muss anderen Leuten bei Virusproblemen helfen >.<


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Yeah, das ist.

Naja, dann nochn schönen Abend / gerne irgendwann weiterrätseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leg ich halt schonma ne Frage aus:
Bart und Skinner bekämpfen sich in einer Folge der 18ten Staffel gegenseitig mit ihren Lebensmittel-Allergien. Wer ist auf was anfällig?


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Kann nicht wiederstehen, wollt nur kurz zumachen.. Seymour -> Erdnüsse, Bart -> Shrimps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis später


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

*VERDAAAAAAAAMMMMT!*
Warts ab, ich werd schwerere vorbereiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

*taunt* hau rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Ist mir grad so spontan eingefallen, daher nicht grad das nonplusultra, aber dennoch:
Wann und wie stirbt Nick Riviera?


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Das er im Film starb weiss ich, aber wie?

Glaube er wurde von einem Splitter der Kuppel getroffen.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> *VERDAAAAAAAAMMMMT!*



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Lance Murdock schaffte den "Todessprung" über das Haifischbecken landete schließlich trotzdem im Wasser, wie?


Die Folge kennt jeder, nur wer weiss das noch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Wer ist Ned Flenders in wirklichkeit?


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Der Teufel


...*auf meine Frage verweis*


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Hmpf. Da muss ich "erstmal" passen.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Joah, da bin ich auch grad überfordert.
Keine Ahnung.

Die Folge ist doch die, bei der Bart mitm Skateboard über die Schlucht springt, wobei er durch Lance animiert wurde, der anfangs über das Becken sprang ...
Wie er wieder reingefallen ist, weiss ich grad echt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Ok, ich habs. Nach dem Sprung fuhr er nochmals zur Schanze (Siegespose ftw), verlor dort jedoch das Gleichgewicht und fiel ins Becken.
(Hab mir die Folge angesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Jetzt such ich nur noch schnell ne anständige Frage...


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

(Hoffentlich nicht zu einfach)

Ein gewisser William Williams spielt insgeheim ein Instrument.
Welches?


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Du hasst es mit den bürgerlichen Namen, mhm?

Naja denn weiß ich noch, das ist Fat Tony und er spielt gern Geige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum erlaubt der Abgeordnete vorerst nicht den Nationalpark von Springfield abzuholzen?


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Du hasst es mit den bürgerlichen Namen, mhm?



Ne, eher mit Doppel-Rätseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber deine Frage is grad ziemlich überraschend..


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Aber deine Frage is grad ziemlich überraschend..





Dann grübel mal brav über die 3(^^).Staffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Hm, grad echt keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (18. April 2010)

Welche Folge es ist weisst du aber?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Nope, diesmal bin ich echt ahnungslos.


----------



## Reyvin (19. April 2010)

Naja, für alle, die Folge heißt "Einmal Washington und zurück"....

Muss ich das auflösen? Dachte eigentlich sollte nicht zu schwer sein...


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (20. April 2010)

Ich rate einfach mal:

Er hat dort eine geheime Villa


----------



## Reyvin (21. April 2010)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Ich rate einfach mal:
> 
> Er hat dort eine geheime Villa



Nein.
Er sagt wörtlich: Das klingt alles sehr überzeugend und ich würde ihnen gerne die Abholzgenehmigung erteilen aber,...


----------



## Reyvin (23. April 2010)

Ich lös hier mal auf, die Antwort lautet:

Es ginge laut dem Abgeordneten hier bei nicht nur darum Giftmüll zu verbuddeln, die Leute würden irgendwann merken das die Bäume nicht mehr da sind.

FFA


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (24. April 2010)

Schon eine neue Frage eingefallen?


----------



## Reyvin (24. April 2010)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Schon eine neue Frage eingefallen?





Siehst du den eine?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will selbst eigentlich gerade keine stellen.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (25. April 2010)

okay

Also: Wie heißt der eine Schulschläger mit den langen, braunen Haaren und dem grünen Shirt? (Ihr wisst schon wen ich meine)


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Ist das nicht Kearny (wenns stimmt FFA)

Mist ist der Falsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. April 2010)

Dolph
FFA


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

In welcher serie haut meggie homer eins über?


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> In welcher serie haut meggie homer eins über?



Mitm Hammer im Keller weil Itchy und Scratchy das auch tun, Itchy und Scratchy wird vebroten alle Kinder kommena us den Häusern und die Welt ist für 3 Sekunden perfekt ;-)

achja die frage... wie heissen die horrorfolgen auf englisch und warum heissen sie so?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. April 2010)

Unter dem englischen Titel Treehouse of Horror werden alljährlich seit der zweiten Staffel die Halloweensonderepisoden der Serie produziert und ausgestrahlt. Der Name erinnert an die erste Halloween-Folge Horror frei Haus (engl.: Treehouse of Horror), die aus drei in Barts Baumhaus erzählten Horrorgeschichten besteht. Seitdem tragen alle Sonderepisoden in der Originalfassung diesen Titel. In der deutschen Übersetzung hat jede dieser Folgen einen eigenen Titel.


In welcher Staffel stirbt Mona Simpson? Und was ist ihr letzter Wunsch?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (28. April 2010)

Dachte eigentlich die Frage wär leicht


----------



## chainsawKiller (29. April 2010)

Staffel 19, Homer soll ihre Asche auf einem Berg frei lassen.

In einer Folge erzählen Homer und Marge über ihren ersten Kuss.
Diesen erhält Homer unter einem Falschen Namen, wie lautet dieser?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (30. April 2010)

Elvis Jagger Abdul Jabar


Wer ist das Juwel von Springfield?


----------



## Bröckchen (30. April 2010)

Maggie.



Welcher Religion gehört der Duffman an?


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

soweit ich weiß ist er Christ
Korigiert mich ruhig




ok..

Mit welcher Aktion (Name) verhindert Homer den Bau des Briefmarkenmuseums neben sein Haus und was kommt anstelle dafür nebenan?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (1. Mai 2010)

Mit einer Demonstration gegen den Lärm der Baustelle. Da diese Erfolg hat wird das Museum neben dem alten Friedhof gebaut, dafür wird der Friedhof neben das Simpsonshaus gezügelt


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

teils richtig 
rin kleiner tip der sitz auf ein traktor


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (5. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du auflösen, hier kommt keiner drauf^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. Mai 2010)

Der Duffman ist Jude und soweit ich mich erinnere fährt Homer auf einem Rasenmäher und hat einen freien Oberkörper, sodass seine Fettpolster ordentlich in Wallung geraten, was der Abschreckung genug ist.


----------



## Nerosil (5. Mai 2010)

Schwabbeln für die Gerechtigkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Staffel 17 Episode 2
Angst essen Seele auf


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (7. Mai 2010)

Neue Frage?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Wie heisst der Comicbuchverkäufer? In welcher Folge nennt er seinen Namen? Wie alt ist er?


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Mai 2010)

S16E08 Jeff Albertson 45

FFA


----------



## Reyvin (9. Mai 2010)

Homer sagt in einer Episode folgendes: Wenn man im Leben weiter kommen will, muss man was dafür tun.

Worum bittet er nach dem er das gesagt hat und warum?


----------



## Reyvin (11. Mai 2010)

Hoffe es hilft euch wenn ich sag, dass Homer das in einer Episode die ursprünglich als Spielfilm gedacht war.

Auch ist der Grund typisch Homer.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Mai 2010)

Krise im Kampf Kursty hieß die Episode. Er bitte um ruhe da die Lottozahlen kommen.

ffa


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Als welches tier wird Mage in Itchy &Skratchy dagestellt?


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Als welches tier wird Mage in Itchy &Skratchy dagestellt?



Als Eichhörnchen, wird von Itchy und Scratchy enthauptet

Wer ist der meistverarschte Politiker bei den Simpsons?


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

Warte......Arnold Schwarzennegger? oder wie der hei?

Wer sprach den hund bei Itchy und Skratchy


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2010)

_Norbert Gastell > Homer Simpson > Poochie

Gegen wen wird Bart ausgetauscht als er nach Frankreich geht _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Gegen einen Spion (glaube Albaner?)??
Wenn right FFA.


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2010)

_Der name wahre nett ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Den musst ich googln dann. Adil. Die werdn ja nich mehr im TV gezeigt. Albaner un Spion wusst ich so!


----------



## Thoor (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Warte......Arnold Schwarzennegger? oder wie der hei?
> 
> Wer sprach den hund bei Itchy und Skratchy



möp falsch, bill clinton ist der meistverarsche poltiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (24. Mai 2010)

Wie heißt der Sohn von Fat Tony?


----------



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

michael ka wie man den schreibt hier meine :wie heißt apu mit komplettem namen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Mai 2010)

Apu Nahasapeemapetilon

ffa


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht obs schonmal dran kam.

Was steht auf der Kasse wenn Maggie drüber gezogen wird ?


----------



## Leikath (29. Mai 2010)

hmm also ich weiß das eine Zahl war mal überlegen...    Ich denke es sind 847,63$     !!LANG LEBE GOOGLE!! FFA


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (29. Mai 2010)

Wie heißt Otto mit Nachnamen?


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

Otto Mann ?

Wer war in der Vergangenheit mal Barjunge bei Moes ?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (29. Mai 2010)

Mister Burns, da hat er den Schatz von Moe gefunden den dieser Snake gestohlen hat, der früher noch Forscher war und alte Maya(?)münzen gefunden hatte, darauf wurde Snake zu dem Verbrecher den wir heute kennen. Dieser Schatz hat dann Mister Burns geholfen seine Besitztümer von einem anderen Milliardär (der aus Texas) zurückzukaufen, die er bei einer Schnitzeljagd verloren hatte. Bis auf das Kernkraftwerk, dafür muss er ein Photo von ihm mit einem lächelden Kind besorgen (nur deshalb hatte er die Schnitzeljagd verloren). Dieses macht dann Lisa mit ihm nachdem er ihr diese Geshcichte erzählt hat und sie vor einem wilden Widder beschützen wollte, das ihr eigentlich nur ihr halsband zurückzubringen wollte das sie verloren hatte. Dadurch bekommt er sein Kraftwerk zurück. Besagter Texaner (wenn man das so Schreibt^^) verstckt den Schatz in einer Tropfsteinhöhle wo ihn homer sieht und darauf mit seiner Familie hineingeht um diesen zu suchen. Zum Schluss kommt es zum großen Showdown zwischen Mr Burns, dem Texaner, Moe und Snake. Marge verhindert in letzter Sekunde ein Blutbad indem sie den Schatz in eine tiefe Schlucht wirt.

Sorry bin abgeschweift... kuz: Mr. Burns war einemal Barjunge bei Moe 

Nun zur Frage: Warum hat Moe den Schatz gestohlen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Weil er mit Ms Krabdingsda ein neues Leben starten wollte.
ffa


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2010)

Warum hat Homer zuhause keine Fotos von Maggie`?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Weil alle Bilder in der Arbeit stehn?


----------



## Leikath (30. Mai 2010)

weil es nicht sein eigenes kind ist marge hat sie mit einem alien gemacht glaube ich wenn nicht *peinlich*^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Die Aliensache kommt aus einer Treehouse of Horror Folge, hat so mit der Story nix zu tun, also ist Maggie kein Alienbaby. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (31. Mai 2010)

Also gut:

Welche Religion hat Lisa?


----------



## White_Sky (31. Mai 2010)

sie ist buddhistin (richtig geschrieben?)^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Juni 2010)

halleluja keine frage geschrieben gz >.<

hmmm was könnte man noch so fragen >.>

Aus welchem land kommt cletus frau in einer folge zurück und wie heisst die werte "dame"?


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Soweizt ich weiß ist lisa doch ne Wicca,m oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Soweizt ich weiß ist lisa doch ne Wicca,m oder?



Kannst du nicht so sagen.
Ganz am Anfang ist sie Christ.
Dann Buddhist.
Und dann Wicca (weiß nicht, ob sie wirklich übergetreten ist).


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Afghanistan, Frau heißt Brandine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willste die Folge auch noch wissen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Afghanistan, Frau heißt Brandine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zählt nicht!
Hast du nach geguckt oder was ich eher glaube:
Dein Sohn hats dir gesagt!
Schummler!!111


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zählt nicht!
> Hast du nach geguckt oder was ich eher glaube:
> Dein Sohn hats dir gesagt!
> Schummler!!111


Nein 1. sohn is grad mal drei der weiß des ganz sicherlich net .. 2. Simpsons Fan seit die zum ersten mal im ZDF ausgestrahlt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3. weiß i auch net alles nur das ist eine meiner Lieblingsfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Frage FFA


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. Juni 2010)

Servus 

Zwischen welchen Getränken kann Homer wählen als er in New York an seinem Auto Durst bekommt .
Nach dem Genuss von Kravgalash (oder wie das heisst ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

1 davon ist  Krabbensaft dat 2te weiß grad nimmer


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2010)

"Ieh..das ist ja geradezu widerlich.." Geben sie mir nen Krabbensaft
(Mineralwasser)


Wie heisst der Leguan von Petty&Selma?


----------



## Dracun (6. Juni 2010)

JabJab---weiß jetzt net ob des so richtig geschrieben ist ...aber ausgesprochen wird es zumindest so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Frage FFA


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Wer ist Franceska?


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2010)

Bobs Frau für 2Folgen :>

Wie heisst Homers Rolle in Itchy & Scratchy?


----------



## Dracun (6. Juni 2010)

poochy




FFA


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bin kein guter Fragensteller, also mach du auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat Milhouse Vater am Telefon verraten, als Bart -angeblich- von ihm gekidnaped wurde?


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Juni 2010)

Chinsy Pop?


----------



## Dracun (13. Juli 2010)

right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Was waren die Zutaten der Stinkbombe aus der 24- Folge?


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung,
aber ich pushe den Thread hiermit hoch, will nicht dass das Simpsons Quizz in vergessenheit gerät (wenn es niemand weis soll er halt auflösen und eine andere Frage stellen).


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Was waren die Zutaten der Stinkbombe aus der 24- Folge?



Abgelaufener Joghurt?


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Hier war ein Epic Fail


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

War ich das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab einfach mal das 1.beste genommen was Google ausgespuckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (25. März 2011)

hast richtige antwort gegeben(abgelaufener Joghurt), aber da du keine neue frage stellst, mach ichs einfach, mal in der hoffnung, dass es noch weitere interessierte für diesen thread gibt. 

Aus welchem Land kommt Moe? (einfache Frage um das ganze wieder anzufachen)


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

Holland (ist doch das Land mit den Holzschuhen oder?^^)

Was für ein böses Gericht grassiert über Troy McClure?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2011)

Du meinst wohl Gerücht: Der Fisch-Fetisch

Aus welchem Land kam der Austauschjunge, der bei den Simpsons lebte, während Bart in Frankreich war?


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Gerücht: Der Fisch-Fetisch
> 
> Aus welchem Land kam der Austauschjunge, der bei den Simpsons lebte, während Bart in Frankreich war?



Albanien


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

ZAM du musst auch ne Frage stellen

welches Land konnte Hank Scorpio mithilfe eines Käseschmelzenden Todesstrahlers erobern?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2011)

Stell wenigstens ne Frage du fieser Schnelllöser!


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2011)

Seit welcher Staffel gibt es Treehouse of Horror-Episoden?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2011)

Seit der zweiten Staffel.

Zu wem hat Smithers vorwurfsvoll gesagt:"Das ist also deine kranke Mutter!"?


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

John dem schwulen Leiter des Nostalgie Ladens in der Springfield Mall

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]welches Land konnte Hank Scorpio mithilfe eines Käseschmelzenden Todesstrahlers erobern?[/font]


----------



## jolk (25. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]welches Land konnte Hank Scorpio mithilfe eines Käseschmelzenden Todesstrahlers erobern?[/font]



Soweit ich weiß, erobert Hank Scorpio nur die Ostküste der USA und vernichtet mit seinem Todesstrahl Frankreich, oder? 


Falls richtig: Wie groß war "Barts Komet" als er auf der Erde aufschlug?

Falls nicht richtig: übergeht meine Frage


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

er vernichtet Frankreich nicht sondern droht mit einem nicht funktionsfähigen und nur käseschmelzenden Todesstrahler den gesamten Käse in Frankreich zu schmelzen woraufhin er die Besitzurkunde von Frankreich bekommt

wann verliert  Ned Flanders die Beherrschung?


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2011)

Auf ner Pilgerfahrt nach Jerusalem als Homer in einem heiligen Grab gepennt hat. 

Wie viele Snowballs gab es bis jetzt?


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

5 aber aus Kostengründen für einen neuen Futternapf wird die letzte einfach wieder Snowball 2 genannt.

Zu meiner Frage oben Falsch er dreht durch als ein Tornado sein Haus zerstört und die Einwohner ein Katastrophales Haus für in bauen

Vor wem hat Mr. Burns am meisten Angst?


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2011)

In Jerusalem verliert er auch die Beherrschung und kriegt lebenslanges Hausverbot für die Pilgerstädte, also nicht falsch.  Dann hättest du fragen müssen wann er zum ersten Mal die Beherrschung verliert.

Vor Maggie. Nachdem sie ihn erschossen hat. 

Was kauft Bart als letztes, als er eine Kreditkarte bekommen hat?


----------



## legendmine (26. März 2011)

Er kauft sich nen Hund den er Laddie nennt^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. März 2011)

Dann beantworte ich die ignorierte Frage: Der Komet war so groß wie der Kopf eines Chiauauhs (Keine Ahnung, wie man die Viecher richtig schreibt).

Wie viele "Pappgroupies" standen auf dem Hindernissparcour für das Verlassen von Konzerten im Rockcamp?


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

3

Falls falsch ignorieren ansonsten nächste Frage: Wer hat Barneys Schulden bei Moe´s zusammengerechnet?


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2011)

Die NASA und das hat laaange gedauert 

Mit wem spricht Moe als er eine Sinnkrise hatte?


----------



## jolk (27. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mit wem spricht Moe als er eine Sinnkrise hatte?



Seinem Professor an der Bierbraueruniversität, die Folge meinst du doch?


----------



## Alion (28. März 2011)

Da hat Meister vergesslich, vergessen eine weitere Frage zu stellen.
Wessen Büste ist in jedem Intro im Musikzimmer zu erkennen?


----------



## jolk (28. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Da hat Meister vergesslich, vergessen eine weitere Frage zu stellen.
> Wessen Büste ist in jedem Intro im Musikzimmer zu erkennen?



War mir bei meiner Antwort ja nicht sicher und habe auf Bestätigung/Widerlegung gewartet.. aber naja einer von diesen weißgelockten Klassikkomponisten hmm Mozart?

Falls richtig: Wie groß war "Barts Komet" als er auf die Erde traf?


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dann beantworte ich die ignorierte Frage: Der Komet war so groß wie der Kopf eines Chiauauhs (Keine Ahnung, wie man die Viecher richtig schreibt).


Hast du doch schon gefragt und beantwortet wurde sie doch schon 
Bitte neue Frage


----------



## jolk (28. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hast du doch schon gefragt und beantwortet wurde sie doch schon
> Bitte neue Frage



Oh, stimmt Schrottinator, hatte ich nciht bemerkt, sorry, naja neue: 

Welches Kleidungsstück kauft sich Homer in der Folge in der er zu Hause arbeitet?


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Edit: mist zwischenpost übersehen

Falls falsch ignorieren ansonsten

Warum konnte Maude Flanders (schreibt man die so?) nicht von der Rettung gerettet worden als sie von dem T Shirt getroffen aus dem Stadion fiel?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2011)

1. Frage: So ne Art XXXXXXXXXL-Hemd für Killerwale. Hawaihemd mäßig. Und dazu noch so ein weißes Käppchen.

2.Homers Wagen stand im Weg.

Welche Itchy & Scratchy Folge hatte Lisa den Zwillingen auf ihrem IPod gezeigt?


----------



## jolk (4. April 2011)

gib mal nen tipp, weiß anscheinend niemand und ich hab noch nichtmal eine Ahnung von was für Zwillingen du redest


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2011)

NA die Zwillinge die immer in Lila rum laufen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. 
aber die Antwort weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2011)

eine mit apple und ipod zu tun hatte...kA mehr um was es genau ging


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Schrotti könnt ja auch einfach auflösen


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Naja, der IPod hat nur wenig damit zu tun, deswegen lass ich es eigentlich nur ungern gelten. Allerdings ist die Frage schon nen Monat alt und ich hatte sie ganz vergessen. Von daher dein Zug.




In der Folge hatte Itchy Scratchys Hirn geschmolzen, indem er die Lautstärke vom IPod ganz rauf gedreht hatte. Dann bekam Scratchy Einsteins Hirn, hat die Atombombe erfunden, baute ne Zeitmaschine um das zu verhindern und flog dann selber mit der Atombombe hoch, die Itchy dort plaziert hatte. Dann ging Itchy ins Studio 54 in den 70'gern und tanzt dort mit 2 Mäsuchen. Die folge hieß: "Diepod Slaylist"


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

--Platzhalter für die Antwort auf Schrottis unsichtbare Frage--

Welche Alternative Variante von dem Schützen in "Wer erschoss Mr. Burns?" ist unlogisch?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Nach Lisas Aussage in einer späteren Folge wäre das die Alternative, dass Mister Smithers ihn erschossen hat.

Ach ne, unlogisch: Willst du auf die Variante hinaus, in der Mister Burns mit einer MP (Uzi?, Tommy Gun?, ich weiß es nimmer, auf jedenfall ne Halb-/Automatik) erschossen wurde? Immerhin wäre es von daher unlogisch, da Mister Burns nur eine Kugel abbekommen hat.

Wenn ja, dann überleg ich mir schnell eine. Wenn nein, dann schenke ich dir meine unsichtbare Frage als Blankocheck. Dachte eh, dass jetzt ein anderer dran wäre.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Is beides richig, 1. bei ner Tommy Gun wäre Mr Burns das TOTALE Sieb!!! gewesen, und 2. Smithers hätte ihn nie erschießen können, egal wie besoffen.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Is beides richig, 1. bei ner Tommy Gun wäre Mr Burns das TOTALE Sieb!!! gewesen, und 2. Smithers hätte ihn nie erschießen können, egal wie besoffen.



Weil er daheim war? Das war nähmlich der einzige Grund, warum er ihn nicht erschossen hat. Gerade durch den Suff wäre er in der Lage gewesen. Aber ich Schweife ab.

Wie heißt Millhouse Onkel und welche Nationalität hat er? (Mal abgesehen davon, dass er vielleicht die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft hat)


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Norbert "Zack" van Houten und er stammt vom Dänischen Zweig der Van Houtens

Frage:
Wer ist die Katzenfrau und warum wurde sie zur Katzenfrau?


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Ich weiß die halbe Antwort^^

Ka wie sie heißt aber sie war ne erfolgreiche Anwältin, wurde aber von ihrem Mann sitzen gelassen und hat sich ne Katz angeschafft. Und manchmal ein Glässchen Wein getrunken. Allerdings ist das immer schlimmer geworden, bis sie komplett durchgedreht ist.

Wie heißt der Bayern-Ösi-Verschnitt der bei den Simpsons rumwandelt?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

@ Dracun: Die Dame heißt Eleanor Abernathy und war erfolgreich Anwältin und Ärztin. Das mit der Scheidung von Alux ist Blödsinn. Sie war immer single und hatte eine Katze. Ursache war in Wirklichkeit das Outburn-Syndrom (ist das ein Syndrom?), welches sie in den Alkoholismus führte. Das war in ihren 30gern. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde sie dann zu dem, was sie heute ist: Die verrückte Cat-Lady.

@Alux: Der bayrische Junge heißt Uter oder Üter oder so. Ich glaube es heißt Uter richtig.


Frage: Wie hießen die Leute aus der Höllenfischtruppe? Um genauer zu sein: eine Auflistung aller Namen, die am Vertrag beteiligt waren.


----------



## Alux (29. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Alux: Der bayrische Junge heißt Uter oder Üter oder so. Ich glaube es heißt Uter richtig.



ne ich meine Rainier Wolfcastle, der ist auch son Bayern/Schwarzenegger Verschnitt

zu deiner Frage, das waren


C. Montgomery Burns
Ape Simpson
Iggy Wiggum
Sheldon Skinner
Arnie Gumble
Milton "Ox" Haas
Griff McDonald
Etch Westgrin
Asa Phelps


Warum haben Jebediah Springfield und Shelbyville Manhatten nicht gemeinsam eine Stadt gegründet?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2011)

Weil der Gründervater von Shelbyville eine Stadt gründen wollte, in dem man seine Cousine heriaten darf und Jebediaha war dagegen.

Sorry noch wegen dem Uter, habe die Frage falsch verstanden. Vor allem da er Schweizer ist, sorry.




Was für ein Kunstwerk hat Homer zerstört, als er im Kunstmuseum eingeschlafen ist? Einfach zu sagen, dass es ein Gemälde war oder eine Statue reicht nicht, das Motiv muss genannt werden. Da ich mir bei all den Sachschäden Homers und den ganzen Museen, die bisher vorkamen, nicht mehr sicher bin, ob er nur in einer Folge in einem Kunstmuseum war, hier noch ein Tipp: In der Folge war Homer Outsider-Künstler.


----------



## Giraca (16. Mai 2011)

ich bin ned sicher is es die Bill of rights oder ganz springfield als er ein 2tes Venedig machen will wenn ned dann lös doch auf bitte oder n paar hinweise mehr ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

???
Schrotti, kam das in einer neuen Folge vor? Geb mal bitte noch ein Hinweis  (Homer als Künstler sagt mir nichts; was passiert noch in der Folge?)


----------



## TheGui (30. Juli 2011)

Puh, ich weis das er davon geträumt hat wie er von einigen der bekanntesten Kunstwerke vermöbelt worden ist... aber was genau hat er da kaput gemacht O-o

AH, ich glaub er hat mit der faust in dieses Suppenbild reingehauen!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> AH, ich glaub er hat mit der faust in dieses Suppenbild reingehauen!



Ist das richtig? *Zappelt ungeduldig* neue Frage,neue Frage !!!!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. August 2011)

Wie hieß Homer's Hummer?und wie kam er um?


----------



## TheGui (8. August 2011)

zwicky, er wurde von Homer zu heiß gebadet und anschließend verputzt!

Frage: Wie starb Coltrane


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2011)

Ok, die Auflösung (hatte schon ganz vergessen, dass ich noch ne Frage offen hatte ^^): In der Folge, in der Homer Outsiderkünstler ist, hat er ein Gemälde zerstört, auf dem eine Dose Erbsensuppe dargestellt wird. Das ist ihm im Schlaf passiert im Museum. Das ist die selbe Folge, in der er Springfield flutet um daraus ein zweites Venedig zu machen.




Die Katze Coltrain ist durch Lisas Jazz verschreckt, was dann zum Unfall geführt hat, der nur akustisch angedeutet wurde.




Knecht Ruprecht hatte mal eine Hündin geschwängert. Wie viel Zeit verging zwischen dem Wurf des vorletzten und des letzten Welpes? Die Folge war eine Anspielung auf 101 Dalmatiener, falls das was hilft. Und die Hündin war auch ein Windhund. Genau so wie Knecht Ruprecht.


----------



## TheGui (8. August 2011)

yay meine Antwort war richtig, so mal sehen ob ich nochmal richtig liege.

Nr 24- 25 4h 20min
Nr 1- 25 12h 30min

und jop musste mir die Episode nochmal reinziehen... nicht so leicht zum rekonstruieren wie die frage mit dem Museum.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2011)

Sorry, ich hhätte ja schon früher gesagt, dass es stimmt, aber ich habe den Thread vergessen. ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

>Neue Frage hier einfügen<


----------



## TheGui (10. August 2011)

Wie alt ist Homers Halbschwester?


----------



## jolk (11. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wie alt ist Homers Halbschwester?



um 1945 /1946 geboren (als Abe Simpson im Zweiten Weltkrieg in England stationiert war, hat er die eine Frau geschwängert)
Durfte als Alter reichen, denk ich mal oder willst du dass ichs ausrechne? dann brauch ich aber erscheinungsjahr der folge 

Falls richtig:
Wovon soll sich Lisa in der allerersten Simpsons-"folge" nicht beißen lassen?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2011)

Aufgrund der Persistenten alter der Charaktere trotz Wandel der Zeit bin ich dafür, dass man das gelten lassen kann! Lisa soll sich nicht von Bettwanzen (Bettläuse) beißen lassen. Nachdem MArge ihr das gesagt hat, konnte sie auch nicht mehr einschlafen. ^^

Skinner ging ja mal auf die Comic-Con um Edna vom Comicbuchverkäufer zurück zu holen. Ihm wurde ein billiges Catwoman-Kostüm als Catman angedreht. Seine Mutter meinte daraufhin, dass er wie eine Transe aussehe. Und nun die eigentliche Frage (keine Angst, dieses Mal wird's leicht ^^): Skinner ähnelt nach Agnis' Meinung welcher "Art" von Transen?


----------



## jolk (21. Dezember 2011)

kleiner tipp oder auflösung? scheint ja irgendwie nichts zu werden


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre meint sie er sieht aus wie eine taiwanesische Transe.

Falls richtig: Wie rettet Bart in einer Folge die gesamte Bevölkerung Springfields?


----------



## jolk (1. Januar 2012)

Meinst du die Folge, wo Springfield brennt und er mit einem "Feuerlöscherauto" alles wieder löscht und als dank einen Führerschein erhält?

Falls richtig (andernfalls ignorieren): Welche ist Ned Flanders Lieblingsband? 
 (einfache Frage, damit das ganze hier wieder etwas zulauf bekommt)


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2012)

Jup ist richtig.

Die Beatles sind Neds Lieblingsband.


Wie wurde Willie zum Hausmeister an der Grundschule von Springfield?


----------



## TheGui (1. Januar 2012)

sein job als schwimmlehrer wurde gestrichen 

Frage: wer ist verantwortlich für die Bullfrogplage in Australien?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2012)

Bart, er setzt einen Frosch dort am Flughafenbrunnen aus, nachdem Lisa meinte, dass man keine fremden Lebewesen einführen darf. (Der Frosch entkommt in die Wildnis, ein Känguru nimmt ihn auf, etc.)

Wo trifft Abe die Mutter von Homers Halbbruder?


----------



## TheGui (3. Januar 2012)

-stand müll-


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2012)

taiwanesisch ist falsch, es war malaisisch.

Und Antwort auf die aktuelle Frage: Abe hat sie damals aufm Jahrmarkt gesehen. Sie war ne Schaustellerin.

F4A


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2012)

Auf welchen echten Rollen basiert Troy McClure


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Februar 2012)

Die Frage ist fieß, weil er auf 3 Leuten basiert: Dough McClure, Troy Donahue und Phil Hartman, der ihn auch spricht bzw. sprach (R.I.P.).

FFA


----------



## Brocklesnar (4. Februar 2012)

nächste Frage, bitte :-)


----------



## Theopa (4. Februar 2012)

Auf wen hat Smithers geschossen als er betrunken war?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2012)

Der alte Jasper/Jester (oder wie der auch immer heißt ^^) mit Rauschebart und Paddel. Um genauer zu sein in sein Holzbein.

FFA


----------



## sympathisant (6. Februar 2012)

ich hab noch eine. wer war/ist moderator der morgensendung auf "KJAZZ"?

kleiner hinweis: ich glaube das war das erste mal, dass ich den typen "arbeiten" gesehen hab.

edit: seh gerade, dass er doch schon ne menge jobs hatte. unter anderem:


Postbeamter
Büchereiverwalter
LKW-Fahrer (u.a. für die Duff-Brauerei)
Dozent
Feuerwehrmann
Vertreter für Sonnenenergie
Hausmeister im Atomkraftwerk
Hotdogverkäufer
Dampfwalzenfahrer
Kartenabreißer im Kino


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2012)

Hans Maulwurf?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Februar 2012)

jepp. bin beeindruckt. ;-)


----------



## Theopa (6. Februar 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der alte Jasper/Jester (oder wie der auch immer heißt ^^) mit Rauschebart und Paddel. Um genauer zu sein in sein Holzbein.



Ja, Jasper reicht schon, den Nachname zu wissen (ohne Google zu fragen) wäre schon eine Glanzleistung 

Ok noch eine Frage: Wie alt ist Mr. Burns' Mutter?


----------



## Derulu (6. Februar 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ok noch eine Frage: Wie alt ist Mr. Burns' Mutter?



122 Jahre


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ja, Jasper reicht schon, den Nachname zu wissen (ohne Google zu fragen) wäre schon eine Glanzleistung


Jasper ist der mit dem Paddel... wer kennt ihn nicht?

und da keine neue Frage gestellt wurde

-Ralph hat sich mal als welcher Bundesstaat verkleidet?-


----------



## Theopa (6. Februar 2012)

Arghh ich sehe es vor mir aber ich komm nicht drauf...^^ 
Er hatte glaube ich bloß nen Zettel als Kostüm, aber welcher Staat das war...


----------



## Theopa (11. Februar 2012)

Ok, scheint wohl niemand zu wissen. Ich werf dann einfach mal eine neue Frage in den Raum, wer die alte noch beantworten will/kann: Nur zu 

Wie heißen die Gründungsmitglieder der "Be Sharps" (der "Überspitzen" wenns auf Deutsch sein soll)?


----------



## TheGui (11. Februar 2012)

Homer. Wigum, Skinner und Apo

neue Frage, alte Frage 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-Ralph hat sich mal als welcher Bundesstaat verkleidet?-[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ist die frage so schwer... oder nur schwer zu googeln?[/font]


----------



## Derulu (11. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-Ralph hat sich mal als welcher Bundesstaat verkleidet?-[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ist die frage so schwer... oder nur schwer zu googeln?[/font]



Idaho

wie viele "Schauspieler" haben Duffman bisher dargestellt...und was ist ihnen zugestossen?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Idaho
> 
> wie viele "Schauspieler" haben Duffman bisher dargestellt...und was ist ihnen zugestossen?



Einer ist im Zeppelin gestorben.
"Duffman wird euch der Flugsicherheitsbehörde melden!"


----------



## Theopa (12. Februar 2012)

Einer wurde noch erschossen, sinds schon mal mindestens 3.


----------



## TheGui (12. Februar 2012)

dan gabs mal 3-4 gleichzeitig O_o Episode hab ich vergessen


----------



## Derulu (21. Februar 2012)

- einer starb an Leberversagen (Anspielung auf den Marlboro Mann, bei dem auch 2 seiner Darsteller an Lungenkrebs starben)
- einer wurde von Frank Grimes, Jr. erschossen
- einer starb bei einem Luftschiffunfall während eines Baseballspiels (in der Folge wurde erzählt, es wären 3 Duffmen gleichzeitig im Stadion gewesen)

Die genaue Anzahl ist als unbekannt (es gab schon Larry, Sid, Barry Duffman), 3 sind auf jeden Fall verstorben


Wer waren Barts Nachbar, nachdem er von zuhause ausgezogen war und sich von seiner Familie "scheiden" ließ?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. April 2012)

Blink 182
ey wir haben namen...eh.

FFA


----------



## Theopa (12. April 2012)

Wen verdächtigt Homer "El Barto" zu sein?

und gleich noch als zweites:

Was hat zwei Ohren und kann nicht hören?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. April 2012)

Milhouse wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

Und Ape Simpson ...
Aber FFA. ;D außer natürlich bkeleanor hat was


----------



## leximo (26. April 2012)

Was macht Homer nachdem Marge seine Playdude Hefte findet?


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

Ich glaub sie schneidet die Damen aus.


----------

